# Just got my x.....need some help



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

So I bought a droid x and its already rooted, running fission rom....how do I tell what base I am running?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

If I were you, I'd just SBF and flash what you want. It's easier for you to maintain and you get a clean slate to start off of.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bigdog357 (Jul 16, 2011)

yes i agree,do some looking around,and find the rom u want and sbf and start off clean,and the X is a badass phone,enjoy it...


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks I will do that......so if I sbf to. 602 then I can only flash roms that say flash over. 602?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> Thanks I will do that......so if I sbf to. 602 then I can only flash roms that say flash over. 602?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yes. If you want, you can update to .605. It's rootable with the one click method as well.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> Yes. If you want, you can update to .605. It's rootable with the one click method as well.


Where can I find the 605 sbf file?
And do I have to root after I sbf?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## HHRLLC (Jun 6, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> Where can I find the 605 sbf file?
> And do I have to root after I sbf?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


You need SBF .602 and take the .605 update then root. You can get the .602 SBF file from the TBH app or it should also be in the Droid X section of the forum.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

HHRLLC said:


> You need SBF .602 and take the .605 update then root. You can get the .602 SBF file from the TBH app or it should also be in the Droid X section of the forum.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Ummmm......yeah ok....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> Ummmm......yeah ok....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


How to SBF.


----------



## Lopedog (Jun 11, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> Ummmm......yeah ok....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=399

Here's the link for .602 sbf. After this you need root your phone again.  If your gonna stay
rooted and change ROM's than there is really no need to take the .605 update but that is totally up to you.

Sent from my Droid X using my fingers.


----------



## Lopedog (Jun 11, 2011)

Beat me to it. Lol

Sent from my Droid X using my fingers.


----------



## dAi (Aug 6, 2011)

How much you paid for the DROIDX?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Gotcha thanks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

dAi said:


> How much you paid for the DROIDX?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


130. Ebay. Looks brand new and was even still in the original packaging

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

Even if you aren't going to root and install roms I would highly recommend learning the process and doing the sbf. You don't really have any idea what has been done/installed on that phone.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

|Jeff| said:


> Even if you aren't going to root and install roms I would highly recommend learning the process and doing the sbf. You don't really have any idea what has been done/installed on that phone.


I sbfed last night and have been reading how to root today my whole intention is to load miui. I have a rooted tbolt, and I understand the process, its just waaay different with the x, im not understanding the whole bootstrap thing, is it just to get to cwm?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

"jcthemes said:


> I sbfed last night and have been reading how to root today my whole intention is to load miui. I have a rooted tbolt, and I understand the process, its just waaay different with the x, im not understanding the whole bootstrap thing, is it just to get to cwm?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


That's correct. Get your hands on a copy of droid 2 bootstrap. You can find it for free or buy it off the market.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

|Jeff| said:


> That's correct. Get your hands on a copy of droid 2 bootstrap. You can find it for free or buy it off the market.


So rom manager won't work?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> So rom manager won't work?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


ROM Manager only works with 2nd-init ROMs like CM7 or MIUI. 2nd-init is just them method used to get around the locked boot loader.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> ROM Manager only works with 2nd-init ROMs like CM7 or MIUI. 2nd-init is just them method used to get around the locked boot loader.


So that would be why when I first got the phone bootstrap wouldn't take me to cwm but rom manager would? Since fission is aosp? Ah well I will eventually get it straight thanks for all the help on this I really appreciate it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

"KatsumeBlisk said:


> ROM Manager only works with 2nd-init ROMs like CM7 or MIUI. 2nd-init is just them method used to get around the locked boot loader.


Not true, once you bootstrap recovery once , you can use Rom Manager to do all your flashing. Stock Roms as well. You just have to download the correct recovery from within Rom Manager


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> Not true, once you bootstrap recovery once , you can use Rom Manager to do all your flashing. Stock Roms as well. You just have to download the correct recovery from within Rom Manager


I've never had it work. You mean you have to boostrap with D2 before ROM Manager?


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

"KatsumeBlisk said:


> I've never had it work. You mean you have to boostrap with D2 before ROM Manager?


Yes sir


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Well with all your help I'm officially running miui......I hope my phone survives cuz I've been drooling on it for the past hour. Thanks everyone for your info

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

"jonwgee said:


> Yes sir


Well that's why I haven't used ROM Manager. Thank you for enlightening me.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay, why can I not get back to cwm? Everytime I try the phone just reboots like normal.

Edit: *facepalm* figured it out..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dAi (Aug 6, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> 130. Ebay. Looks brand new and was even still in the original packaging
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I bought mine's for $320 on eBay, too.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

